# Networking >  What is TCP/IP

## THADENMAG

HILLO all my community members.

WHAT IS TCP/IP REALLY MEANS?

----------


## susarlasireesha

TCP and IP were developed by a Department of Defense (DOD) research project to connect a number different networks designed by different vendors into a network of networks (the "Internet"). It was initially successful because it delivered a few basic services that everyone needs (file transfer, electronic mail, remote logon) across a very large number of client and server systems. Several computers in a small department can use TCP/IP (along with other protocols) on a single LAN. The IP component provides routing from the department to the enterprise network, then to regional networks, and finally to the global Internet. On the battlefield a communications network will sustain damage, so the DOD designed TCP/IP to be robust and automatically recover from any node or phone line failure. This design allows the construction of very large networks with less central management. However, because of the automatic recovery, network problems can go undiagnosed and uncorrected for long periods of time. 

As with all other communications protocol, TCP/IP is composed of layers: 

IP - is responsible for moving packet of data from node to node. IP forwards each packet based on a four byte destination address (the IP number). The Internet authorities assign ranges of numbers to different organizations. The organizations assign groups of their numbers to departments. IP operates on gateway machines that move data from department to organization to region and then around the world. 

TCP - is responsible for verifying the correct delivery of data from client to server. Data can be lost in the intermediate network. TCP adds support to detect errors or lost data and to trigger retransmission until the data is correctly and completely received. 
Sockets - is a name given to the package of subroutines that provide access to TCP/IP on most systems.

----------


## THADENMAG

dear susarlasireesha

I highly acknowledge you for that help.

I'm on Project about that TCP/IP, therefore I need intensive help to do better on it. So, keep on helping me with relevent and detailed imformation about it.

THANKS

THADENMAG

----------


## rameshbabu_917

> HILLO all my community members.
> 
> WHAT IS TCP/IP REALLY MEANS?


TCP/IP (The Transmission Control Protocol/Internet Protocol) is the protocol suite that drives the Internet. Specifically, TCP/IP handles network communications between network nodes (computers, or nodes, connected to the net). 

The suite is actually composed of several protocols including IP which handles the movement of data between host computers, TCP which manages the movement of data between applications, UDP which also manages the movement of data between applications but is less complex and reliable than TCP, and ICMP which transmits error messages and network traffic statistics

Ramesh babu.G
ramesh.ganta@tiscali.co.uk

----------


## dinesh_boora

> HILLO all my community members.
> 
> WHAT IS TCP/IP REALLY MEANS?


tcp/ip- transmission control protocol/internet protocol
a set of protocols (including TCP) developed for the internet in the 1970s to get data from one network device to another.

usually ip is like a logical name of the computer. it is easy to identify the system which is in the network.

in ip two types of ip's are there
1.static ip which is manully given by the administrator
2.dynamic ip it is automatic ip which is given by the DHCP server

----------


## Sushma Mosali

hi,

please go through this link "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transmission_Control_Protocol"

Thanks
Sushma

----------


## deepasree

hi friend..

just refer this link Internet Protocol Suite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

thanks
Deepasree

----------


## Kara08

Transmission Control Protocol/Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) is the communication language of the Internet that lets the hosts to connect to the Internet.
The upper layer TCP assembles the message into smaller packets which are sent over the Internet by the source computer and received by the TCP layer of the destination computer. The sender and the receiver understand the language of their respective layers. The lower layer which is called the IP (Internet protocol) layer manages the address of each packet so that it is dispatched to the right destination.

----------


## fasal_999

what is DNS

----------


## deepasree

Hi friend 

the domain name system (dns) associates various information with domain names; most importantly, it serves as the "phone book" for the internet by translating human-readable computer hostnames, e.g. example web page, into ip addresses, e.g. 208.77.188.166, which networking equipment needs to deliver information. A dns also stores other information such as the list of mail servers that accept email for a given domain. By providing a worldwide keyword-based redirection service, the domain name system is an essential component of contemporary internet use. 

Thanks 
deepasree

----------


## charanya.ramakrishnan

> HILLO all my community members.
> 
> WHAT IS TCP/IP REALLY MEANS?



These are Transport layer protocols which are used for transmission of packets from source to destination.TCP / IP is a protocol for computer networks. The Internet is largely built on top of TCP/IP (it is the more reliable of the two primary Internet Protocols -- TCP stands for Transmission Control Protocol).

----------


## dbanavin

TCP is a Transmission control protocol which is used for relaible delivery of message. it is a connection oriented protocol. and TCP is used for Intenet connection whre it combine with IP internet protocol. TCP/IP use header format which contain control information. and for more deatil see TCP/IP by Comer.

----------


## vinay.k.s

how many use rdc

----------


## ashokprajapat

[QUOTE=THADENMAG;19312]HILLO all my community members.

WHAT IS TCP/IP REALLY MEANS?[/QUO :Smile: :

----------


## saurabh.n.deshpande

Great Details !

----------


## jagadeesh996

hi,
    i wanna learn redhat linux admin course. so can u suggest from where can i start.

----------

